# Raiders of the Reich



## agentsmith

Some U.S. Army troops come across a strange looking object at a captured Luftwaffe airfield in postwar Germany...they don't have a clue what it is, could be one of those ''Foo Fighters'' seen by some Allied pilots late in the war.









I will post more of these ''Raiders of the Reich'' style of pics in a few days.


Agentsmith


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

I love it...very creative use of kits.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks once again Achtung T Shirt!

I take all the pics of my models outside, right now its raining here and I will have to wait to get anymore pics...the weather is expected to clear in a day or two.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

If only those two soldiers knew what we know now from all those sci-fi films - Don't go too near the saucer, there's something alive inside!


----------



## Xenodyssey

That's really cool. Look forward to seeing more such dioramas. Glad you left a bit of mystery in it, ie no little green men.


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

So the clouds and background are real (outside)?


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man and Xenodyssey!

Bill,
Yes I do take all the pics of my models outside but the background you see in my pic is a backdrop from a model RR scenery backdrop. I also airbrush some of my backdrops and use them once in a while. I must use some sort of backdrop in my pics because the trees near my home are huge and would look way out of scale and would ruin any illusion of reality in the pics.

My U.S. Army staff car model is now finished and the weather has cleared up here so I might have some new pics to post later today, but that does not mean they will any good. 

Agentsmith


----------



## stagelife

great combination i would totally put that up in the house


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you stagelife!

These type of pictures are a lot of much fun to make.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo

thats cool


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks again Jafo!

Agentsmith


----------



## 69Stang

Nice photo and work all around!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks very much 69Stang!

I will take other pics with this same theme later on, its a good way to use some older builds in new pics plus its a good reason to clean the dust off of them.

Agentsmith


----------



## srspicer

Nicely photographed!! Well done.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701

Very cool!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
More pics. PLEASE!
-Jim


----------



## CaptFrank

Neat!

Two seconds after the picture was taken...CHOMP!
They're lunch!

That's what happens to the two guys who find something weird!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks very much Scott, Jim, and CaptFrank!

I am building some new models to take pics of...no telling when I might get them finished.









Agentsmith


----------



## Grissom

What kit did you use for the saucer? Awesome stuff!!


----------



## darkwanderer

I love this stuff. The pose of the soldier on the craft is typical of pics from that era.
Waiting to see more.


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Grissom and darkwanderer!

Grissom,
The saucer was built from a kit I had seen in a Walthers catalog a couple years ago.

Agentsmith


----------



## BigH827

I have a copy of that kit. It's 1/87 scale, when used strait from the box, and is made by BUSH, it comes with a simple lighting system, some grain of wheat bulbs, and some 1/87 scale aliens and robots.

Yours looks very cool, rescaled, some kind of one man scout ship.


----------



## agentsmith

BigH827,

Yes, thats the same kit! I could not remember who made that kit. What do you think of your kit? Its kind of high priced for what you actually get, when I ordered mine out of the catalog I expected it to be a bit bigger than what it was.

Agentsmith


----------



## BigH827

You don't get much for the price, but BUSH is real proud of their stuff. It's an OK kit, but I wouldn't spend that kind of money for one again. The Pegasus Area 51 UFO is much nicer at a much lower price.


----------



## agentsmith

BigH827,
No knock on Busch and their products, in fact if I was into model RR stuff I would be using a lot of their products.
Most of the model RR products are very high priced but some of them are useful for my airfield pictures. I do have some kits of buildings that I bought a few years back from the Walthers catalog and may get around to making one or two of them while I am out of work, but I have to finish off a bunch of half finished aircraft models first to clear my work space so I can have more room.
Also just started and needs to be finished is my new photobase, I don't have the money to add very much detail to it like I wanted to but have enough supplies to do a basic version of it.

Agentsmith


----------



## BigH827

agentsmith
Have a ton of model RR stuff, and books and mags on model RRing, if your base needs to look like the real world, use found items. A number of the rail road modelers do that. Crushed real leaves for ground cover, roots for trees, fine sand for gravel.
True RR stuff is kinda high, but BUSH pushes it, though all most everything they make, you get what you paid for, even their bulk trees look good, unlike some of the other companies who think that a bottle brush made from green plastic looks real.
Model on.

BigH827


----------



## agentsmith

BigH827,

Thanks for the tips. Yes I found out the hard way about some of the trees from the model RR companies, the green colored bottle brushes sold as trees is a joke but I bought worse than that before and ended up throwing them away. The problem I have is there are no hobby shops in my area and I have to buy all my supplies from mail order and don't get to look before I buy, what looks good in a catalog may not be what you actually get.

Agentsmith


----------



## BigH827

Agentsmith
Most of what I buy is from catalogs, as the closes hobby shop to me is 50 miles, though I picked up some nice trees at the Hobby Lobby, it's about 54 miles away, and in the same city. But you being short on money right now, go with the found items.
There is a story in this months Model Rail Roader, where the guy uses crab grass roots for trees, and he mkes some very real looking trees.

BigH827


----------



## agentsmith

BigH827,
Earlier this year before I was layed off I have been slowly gathering things for my new photobase and some of those things were trees, the ones I like the most are made by Heki which are expensive but are good looking enough for what I need.
Some of the cheaper trees I bought were those green colored bottle brush cleaner type of trees, last night I tried brushing on some white glue to the trees and then sprinkling some green fine turf on them, after the glue dried the trees actually looked almost as good as the Heki trees, so I might have enough trees for at least one new photobase. I will use the better Heki trees up front and the cheap trees in back of them.

Again, thanks for your suggestions.

Agentsmith


----------



## BigH827

Agentsmith
I should have typed every thing I thought of last time. Because one I left off was what you did to the cheap trees. I have seen that done in some of my mags. For large areas it's a good idea. Cheap to fill in high priced good looking trees up front where they will bee seen.

BigH827


----------

